
Is coding becoming obsolete? - onvel
https://blog.zeroqode.com/is-coding-becoming-obsolete-part-i-4a2cf88f8b48
======
jaredcwhite
I got totally lost the moment I saw "visual programming."

No, coding is not becoming obsolete, because the most useful aspects of
programming aren't the actual characters being typed into a computer but all
of the the conceptual thinking and planning based on experience behind it.
Visual programming tools only benefit people that already can think like
programmers but perhaps just haven't put the time into learning the ins and
outs of a particular programming language, framework, or coding environment.
Put an average non-technical person into a visual programming context, and
they just will be completely befuddled.

AI is a similar story, in that people who already know how to program will
direct specialized AI tools to solve specific problems (perhaps come up with
superior algorithms or fine-tune certain architectural considerations for
performance/ memory/related reasons). You're just not going to see an average
person say "Hey Siri, build me a new app. Here are some features I want…"

(BTW, it should be noted that this article is written by a guy who runs a
"zero-code" visual programming tool. Make of that what you will…)

